# The Every Day is Halloween Podcast!



## HorrorGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi spooky friends! I'm a long time lurker and I figured I'd finally make myself known. 
My name is Horror Guy Keenan and I host The Every Day is Halloween Podcast for Wizard World! I hosted BloodyDisgusting's News from the Crypt podcast since 2006 and 'Every Day' is my new personal venture, where I interview Halloween fanatics like yourselves, horror film celebs & creators, play spooky independent music, do giveaways, review the the latest horror thrillers (as well as classic re-releases) and so much more! 

The more haunted input from you all, the better! Make yourselves known here or on the social media pages. (Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr) 

Take a listen and be sure to follow on iTunes where I release one special show every month of the year! 

Subscribe 
Stream 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice I am gonna listen to it thanks for posting


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Liked on fb, so I can follow that way.


----------

